# Hegner HSM 300



## Twistington (Jan 22, 2013)

My current disc sander is acting like a first class a-hole so i wondering if any of you gentlemen have any experience with this machine? 

/Dan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like a typical Taiwanese or Chinese -made piece of equipment. Probably adequate for most things.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 22, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Probably adequate for most things.



Such as throwing out the window, or repeatedly smashing in the street while holding on to cord...


----------



## TB_London (Jan 22, 2013)

Hegner are famed for their scrollsaws and have a reputation for being solidly built units. I'd expect them to be European rather than far eastern in origin


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 23, 2013)

I might have to disappoint you, but almost nothing is made in US and Europe anymore, bar from high end, computerized, and professional grade equipment, that would cost many times over. I am almost certain that sander is made in Taiwan or China. Cheaper than to make it in Poland or Hungary and Taiwan has been making equipment for US market for some time now, even in pro tools - milling machines, surface grinders, etc., so the quality is OK. 

I try to buy US made machines, but all mine are typically over 20 years old. Anything newer is imports, even on big brand names - made in Taiwan, China and Mexico. Still prefer old US made to imports. The build quality and durability is evident. 

M


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 23, 2013)

Price for this machine is pretty high so it is possible it is German made or at least made somewhere in Europe. The site (link below) states it is German made, so if that's the case, I tip my hat to Hegner. 
http://www.thewoodworks.com.au/inde...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91&manufacturer_id=

For comparison, I think the only machine from Delta that is still made in the US is their Unisaw. 

M


----------



## Twistington (Jan 23, 2013)

The scroll saws atleast seems to be made in "[...]Black Forest region of southern Germany where scrollsawn woodwork has a very long tradition." (http://www.thewoodworks.com.au/)

But the sander, no idea... :/

(At work, it's a pain to do research on the iphone)

Edit: Reading was also way to hard obviously.


----------



## Twistington (Jan 25, 2013)

I think this machine will end up in my workshop... if it sucks you will be the first to know(and I will cry silently in the far north)


----------

